
Backup your emails with a conversion to standard formats - polo2ro
https://github.com/polo2ro/imapbox
======
polo2ro
This is a python script form imap mailbox conversion to json, text, html,
attachments in a folder

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
polo2ro
great, i was not aware of this category, i will try this next time, thanks!

